# Why I post



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

A while back I asked one of the local experts also one of my main critics, why he didn't post fishing 101 type of fishing aids for us on the forum here. I don't know him personally and he may be a great guy but his answer was surprising, this is his answer.

"I don't mind sharing a little bit here and there. But with enough people paying good money for my expertise these days between magazines and big boat owners, I'm a bit reluctant, especially with tournament season coming up".

So I started posts with the intent of stimulating something useful here on the forum. Last year we had a post that had a lot of participation by forum members and it resulted in some successful fishing trips this year. That's the way it's supposed to be with the forum being a center for learning how to fish as well as increasing our knowledge and skill of the sport. 

The most common answer given to people asking for help catching fish on the forum is "get out there and fish and you will find spots". That is true but they just want a little help getting there, a general idea where to go, what to use and how to do it. We just want to learn to be better anglers that's all. Reading the successful posts most will only mention the location or general area if it's beyond the range of the average recreational angler and most times never mention what the fish were taken on. Sure we enjoy reading about it but would really like to know where it was close as possible and how it was done, so we can give it a shot too.​ 
I don't claim to be an expert, I don't claim to be a fish slayer, I don't claim to be a tournament winner, I don't say this is the only way to rig it to catch fish, I don't say this produced a tournament winner or trophy, rather almost all of what I post is basically technical in nature. 

So my question to the PFF fishing mafia and critique committee is why don't you start sharing the vast hoards of fishing knowledge and experience with the 10K plus member audience here instead just showing us how good you are in your posts. We know you can get them along side and put them in the box as well. Why don't you take the next step from being great anglers sitting on a treasure chest to master anglers opening up that chest and bringing along this and the next generation of anglers? 


Tight lines all.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Let me guess, it was CWW? Lol


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Hmmmm 
I guess I fall into the category of needing help and advice rather than sharing. That being said when I do have success - I can't seem to keep my mouth shut about it.... Heck I even post when I don't catch anything!! Each member here is different and I enjoy seeing others success even if they don't share where or how game was taken

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

I had this same attitude, "Hey guys help a brother out, throw me a bone" my fishing has been hit and miss for YEARS, I have one good outing and several "Cant catch crap" outings. This past weekend I went out with a friend and we found to holes that were productive and now PRIVATE !!!!!! Would not give the numbers to my mother !!!!!!!! That is why folks hold these numbers so close to their chest is it took YEARS to find them. Good luck to you and hope your search is a shorter one than mine was.


----------



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

I think a lot of the reason ppl (including myself) are reluctant to share tips on rigging, methods, areas, etc. is that fishing is a competitive sport. What I mean is that if I'm good at catching a certain species of fish and I come here and share my methods and/or areas of success I no longer have an advantage when it comes to catching the species in question. And face it, the more of a species everyone else catches; the fewer I catch. Also, as people become better at catching a certain species the more often they will pursue that species which results in more fishing pressure on that species. If I enjoy pursuing that same species, that is bad for me. Call it selfish, call it greedy, whatever, but that's the way it is. Since the beginning of time, some people have been better fisherman than others. And also since the beginning of time, the good fisherman have been secretive with their methods and spots.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Think a lot of people give a lot of info. but you have to understand a few things. Some of them share their success and that lets you know that the 'bite is on'. It took lots of them a lot of years, blood, sweat and tears plus a considerable amount of Dinero to learn what they know. 

For most of the people on here, fishing is a recreation. For others, it is what puts food on the table for their families and everybody in the tournament game is looking for the next best method or that thing that is going to prevent a failure and bring about success. It's not a game for them. It's REAL.

Take what they give you and be happy that they gave you anything or book these guys and pay them for what they have already paid to learn.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

...


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Personally, I don't care. I have helped some, been plagiarized by some and plain screwed by others. Kinda don't care much no more. I usually offer to show some rigging and help learn some in the winter. May still do it. Other than that I watch some who actually try to help, others who claim great knowledge because they can bullshit the best. But, alot do hold the knowledge close to vest because they figure they earned it through years of experience. I agree on some of that. I have made the mistake of giving a few gps numbers out. All I asked was they tell me what was there. When I ask, nothing. Even had a guy on the same boat thank me for the numbers for the fish caught. No more. I learn new stuff every year.  Keeps it interesting.


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

I started posting again cause frankly I like talking fishing. Agreed with what was already said , there is a bunch of time , effort , and money that goes into this sport and is hard to just give it away after failure after failure to just crack the code and be successful . I will comment and input things that work for me from time to time but won't post my gps numbers on here. I don't claim to be an expert but feel I can contribute some time.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

I don't get a lot of chances to go offshore, but I have no issues telling people what line I use, rigs, Bait, weight, drop distance, etc. One thing I may or may not say is my location. If i go to a spot and catch a large shark and sharkers get wind of it there will be 20 baits ran out next day. But, I let people know whatever they want to know about rigging and technigues.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I don't post as much as I used to but still do a good bit. I also use to post more elaborate posts and used to go very in depth with people via PM. 

Before I say any more, let me answer your last question. Why should anyone post info if they don't want to? If they want to critique something you're doing, its a public forum and they may do so. That doesn't mean they should have to spill their brain to everyone else. If that's your cup of tea, then type away and take the criticism in whatever way you want.

I stopped posting as much because of many things. Time to post being a huge reason. Having to post pics or nobody seemed to care, which is ridiculous considering my report is to help. 

Another thing that rubbed me wrong was many PMs I sent folks on different rigging, locations, etc that resulted in a great trip DIRECTLY because of what I told them. A report was posted, pics, info and........ZERO thanks for my help. I don't expect anything in return for help, I talk about fishing all day in our shop. Its what I love and feel its what I live for, but if something I did helped you out and considering what I do for a living, its just common sense to me that you give some credit where its due.

I dunno. Theres more people on the water every year and I feel that well educated fishermen make better decisions on the water for themselves and for the resource, but you still have to hold some things back


----------



## bwendel07 (Sep 30, 2007)

Honestly for me it is If someone really needs help and honestly tries to better himself it shows in their questions compared to please give me some good numbers to catch ____ or how do you do this. Someone who wants to learn will consistintly be asking questions that they have shown that they have been trying on their own and cant get over a hump. I have fished in this area since Destin had 4 stop lights and learned more on my own than someone helping me. That has also added to my enjoyment of it. I have had many people help me along the way but only after that they saw that I was trying on my own and saw a way to assist me. I see to many people on here that seem like they want a handout to get to where i am without working for it. My opinion is that to get good at something you learn at it from the bottom up and not from the information that someone gave you. That way you will know how to catch what you want when the fishing gets tough. Anyone can catch fish when the bite is on but when it is slow and you can still produce that is what always tells me who has spent their time out there and earned it.

Also when I have shared good info I rarely get any type of gratitude back. I have sent PM's to people and it is like they never even recieved the info. they take it and never even say thanks. That really rubs me wrong and I hate to say it but spoils it for so many others that I want to give helpful info to but 9 times out of 10 once i give them the goods i never hear from them again. That makes me not want to help others.


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

Providing Rigging and tactics info for reef fish is one thing. Exact location I.e. numbers is another altogether imho.

Pelagics move around a lot more so rigging tactics etc may be something else.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Downtime2 said:


> Personally, I don't care. I have helped some, been plagiarized by some.


Who would do that???


----------



## terry mac (Jul 15, 2008)

after some reflection, ive thought more of this fishing "thing." I like catching fish, the reeling in, some strategy, which way will he go, do I have enough line , toothy critter, will he tail whip me . did I use the right bait. most of these questions really don't matter as Ive decided that I like looking at blue water. If I was hungry I know where to get food, I can afford to buy it. I just like looking at the water and conversations with other people that are there for the same reason.


----------



## SnapperSlapper (Feb 13, 2009)

I look at it like this. Fishing knowledge and spots are earned through time, hard work, and money spent on the water. That is a valuable commodity. 

If someone came on here and asked for someone's bank account number and pin, but promised to only take a little but of money from the account each month, they would be blasted and run off of this forum. And rightly so, because they earned it and it is theirs.

Same with fishing. Someone that is good at it has put in the time, money and effort. Why should you expect them to hand their numbers anymore than you would hand out your bank account numbers?

The thing that is ironic is that the vast, vast majority of the experienced fishermen on here have helped more people catch more fish than any of the people on here that are bitching about them not sharing more information ever have or ever will.


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

*Why I post....*

I don't feel that I've ever revealed any BIG SECRET about any fishing technique or location. Most of what I have shared here is probably considered by most hard core anglers common knowledge. I also feel there is a certain instinct, luck, or karma about fishing too- just because you have the textbook knowledge on tackle, tactics, and tides doesn't always mean you are going to catch fish every trip. JMHO
Anyway, I'm no expert- I've been to Sams to see Chris on many occasions for advice (especially when we started bluewater fishing in the keys). My idea of fishing as a kid was piloting my uncles shrimp boat- pulling a net instead of throwing lure. Personally, I think I'm better cookin' them than catchin' em. 
I would also like to mention, often when we are fishing (especially inshore), we do practice catch and release (keeping one or two, and letting the rest go), and will be sure to include that in our videos coming up. I really hope others practice releasing some to let someone else fight that fish another day. Its the thrill of the hunt, the excitement of the fight, and that trophy picture that remains in my memory longer than that bite of fish in my stomach. 
So, if my meager advice helps someone get a little closer to that mesa of fishing fung-shui and at least one afternoon of non-stop enjoyment and satisfaction on the water- then praise God. :thumbup: I hope it is an afternoon they'll never forget! I only hope they'll pass some of what they learn on to someone else (friend, family...).








Now, anyone looking for my real fishing secrets will just have to come go fishing with me to figure those out. 


By the way- *Thanks Chris*. You've always been a big help when we've needed it-
Mike


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

I gave up on helping with LBSF. I've post just about everything but the grain of sand to stand on at the beach and the same questions pop up. What line? what hook? I want to use this hook but you said to use this one, what wire? why wire? Do I really need mono? How do i set the hook? Hey where did you catch that? 

Over and over and over. Lol.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

badonskybuccaneers said:


> get a little closer to that mesa of fishing fung-shui
> Mike


Dude, you lost me at 'that Mesa of fishing fung-shui'. Think I'll double back and see if I can get out of this box canyon.


----------



## TeaSea (Sep 28, 2013)

lowprofile said:


> I gave up on helping with LBSF. I've post just about everything but the grain of sand to stand on at the beach and the same questions pop up. What line? what hook? I want to use this hook but you said to use this one, what wire? why wire? Do I really need mono? How do i set the hook? Hey where did you catch that?
> 
> Over and over and over. Lol.


it does seem like some folks don't know about the 'search' feature. or maybe just don't want to spend 15 minutes sifting through old threads. I also see the same questions asked over and over


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

I try to help if it is a member that has been here at least long enough to make a post with a report in it. I get kind of tired of the new member first post "hey guys, please tell me when , where and how to catch this particular fish tomorrow." Usually those are the members that we never see again unless the have something to sell. I would rather save my advice for a contributing member either in a post or PM. Also, every member should know by now that all you have to do is show up with a fly rod and I will make room on the boat for another.


----------



## TeaSea (Sep 28, 2013)

I really believe most fishermen are like me -- not experts. I fish for fun. I will never enter a tournament, charge to take anyone fishing or make a living doing it. I read advice on this forum so I can have more fun. I don't expect anyone's secret spot, magic lure or most productive technique to be posted up for all to share. I do appreciate general info posts. From reading this forum I learned how to rake sand fleas and catch pompano, some good general knowledge about redfish and speck fishing, rod and reel advice etc. I added that with a couple of guided trips and now I feel comfortable fishing the ICW. I have never taken my boat out further that the Mass but still like reading blue water reports and how to catch wahoo, mahi and cobia. It's like reading 'Field and Stream' to me. Likewise I enjoyed Kim's post on the lures he had rigged up and honestly didn't understand why people took an issue with it. Guess I missed something. I hope to meet other guys on this forum like me who are just 'average fishermen' who like to have a good time on the water and we can go out together and learn together.


----------



## Crazy Old Phil (Aug 29, 2014)

*Thanks!*

You folks don't know me, I'm just some silly Yankee stuck in Illinois, a million miles from saltwater.

I just wanted to thank everyone that does share tips, reports, photos, whatever. Those of us that love fishing, also love reading about fishing. Even if I only get to fish in the salt about once every 5 years, I still enjoy reading your posts. 

I'll go back to lurking now, just wanted thank you all for this fine forum. Tight Lines to you all!

Phil


----------



## Jet fishin (May 5, 2012)

Ok let me chime in.
Being born and raised in Fl. I consider myself a descent fisherman. 
Far from an expert. Never going to charge to take someone fishing. 
Why I post, I enjoy linking with like minded people.
Why I share info, because it is easy to shine a little light. 
My best advise, slow down enjoy. Everyday every minute. On the water or not.
Tight lines

Phil
Welcome aboard


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

Chris V said:


> I don't post as much as I used to but still do a good bit. I also use to post more elaborate posts and used to go very in depth with people via PM.
> "
> 
> I stopped posting as much because of many things. Time to post being a huge reason. Having to post pics or nobody seemed to care, which is ridiculous considering my report is to help.
> ...


----------



## scott44 (Aug 17, 2013)

I moved here about a year ago from north ga and had never fished anywhere but rivers and lakes.Bay fishing isn't the same at all.If not for some pretty specific help from some on here I probably wouldn't have caught a trout or redfish yet.I know I ask many more questions than I answer.


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

I post because I like to talk fishing and I enjoy sharing my experiences on the water with others. I regularly give information such as general location, baits used, and water depth. As far as specific locations that I fish, all one has to do is to watch one of my videos.


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

I used to post a lot more reports about where and how to catch what. I also noticed a direct correlation to how many people I saw fishing my favorite spots...

These days, I generally keep it to myself until I see a well spoken tourist FISHERMAN on here wanting to have a good vacation. About the time I see the guides start to bombard them with "Go with me! Go with me", I message them and offer my guidance for free. I'll give the right kind of tourist my MOST secret spots and have no problem at all with it...they won't be back next week lol.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Yakavelli said:


> I used to post a lot more reports about where and how to catch what. I also noticed a direct correlation to how many people I saw fishing my favorite spots...
> 
> These days, I generally keep it to myself until I see a well spoken tourist FISHERMAN on here wanting to have a good vacation. About the time I see the guides start to bombard them with "Go with me! Go with me", I message them and offer my guidance for free. I'll give the right kind of tourist my MOST secret spots and have no problem at all with it...they won't be back next week lol.


Couldn't be more true. Like getting ambushed at a car dealership


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Justin618 said:


> Couldn't be more true. Like getting ambushed at a car dealership


Haha


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

*Noticed that some...*



TeaSea said:


> it does seem like some folks don't know about the 'search' feature. or maybe just don't want to spend 15 minutes sifting through old threads. I also see the same questions asked over and over


I've noticed that, but I don't mind providing a link to those previous posts. There are probably more that do use the search feature that we don't know about.


----------



## Crazy Old Phil (Aug 29, 2014)

badonskybuccaneers said:


> I've noticed that, but I don't mind providing a link to those previous posts. There are probably more that do use the search feature that we don't know about.


 This is true. :thumbsup:


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Justin618 said:


> Couldn't be more true. Like getting ambushed at a car dealership


I specifically look for kayak fishermen who seem to know what they're doing and just want to catch saltwater fish. I won't knock it, to each their own, but I can't see how someone can charge $100-300 to take someone kayak fishing...


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Yakavelli said:


> I specifically look for kayak fishermen who seem to know what they're doing and just want to catch saltwater fish. I won't knock it, to each their own, but I can't see how someone can charge $100-300 to take someone kayak fishing...


I can. It's easy business. there's too many people that want to enjoy their vacations and be put on fish and are willing to pay for it. but doing it every day, or every other day, I'd be charging around $300 a day. its a lot more work than it seems.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Yakavelli said:


> I specifically look for kayak fishermen who seem to know what they're doing and just want to catch saltwater fish. I won't knock it, to each their own, but I can't see how someone can charge $100-300 to take someone kayak fishing...


I'm with ya on that. I'd rather pay that money to go out further. Hell, my buddy just started trolling with no experience for the most part from kayak and he's been doing very well. But, oh well I guess.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

lowprofile said:


> I can. It's easy business. there's too many people that want to enjoy their vacations and be put on fish and are willing to pay for it. but doing it every day, or every other day, I'd be charging around $300 a day. its a lot more work than it seems.


A boat charter doesn't even charge that price and more work and a lot more money involved in upkeep etc. 

I'd never pay a kayak charter. Sure it could be fun, but no thanks


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Justin618 said:


> A boat charter doesn't even charge that price and more work and a lot more money involved in upkeep etc.
> 
> I'd never pay a kayak charter. Sure it could be fun, but no thanks


yes they do. for a 6 pack charter your looking at $800-$1500 for the day depending how far you go. sure it only comes out to $130-$280 per person, but its a lot more than a kayak trip.

here's HotSpots rates. I know others are different, but it gives you an idea.
http://hotspotscharters.com/rates/


----------



## bamacpa (Nov 8, 2013)

TeaSea said:


> I really believe most fishermen are like me -- not experts. I fish for fun. I will never enter a tournament, charge to take anyone fishing or make a living doing it. I read advice on this forum so I can have more fun. I don't expect anyone's secret spot, magic lure or most productive technique to be posted up for all to share. I do appreciate general info posts. From reading this forum I learned how to rake sand fleas and catch pompano, some good general knowledge about redfish and speck fishing, rod and reel advice etc. I added that with a couple of guided trips and now I feel comfortable fishing the ICW. I have never taken my boat out further that the Mass but still like reading blue water reports and how to catch wahoo, mahi and cobia. It's like reading 'Field and Stream' to me. Likewise I enjoyed Kim's post on the lures he had rigged up and honestly didn't understand why people took an issue with it. Guess I missed something. I hope to meet other guys on this forum like me who are just 'average fishermen' who like to have a good time on the water and we can go out together and learn together.


 This is exactly how I feel. I live 1.5 to 2 hours from salt water, so I don't get the chance to "put in the time" like many want you to do. It would take me 10 years to put in as much time as it took most who live by the salt only one year. Me and my son have enjoyed the few times we have been able to fish the salt and are trying to learn all we can to make it more enjoyable. If you salt water fish 5 or 6 time a year and all that time is spent learning, searching, and continuously striking out, then what's the point in going. I enjoy being out on the water and with friends on the boat, but I also would enjoy catching a fish or two along the way. I don't mind striking out occasionally (I probably do that more than anyone), but I want to shorten the learning curve as much as possible and certainly don't expect anyone's secret spot(s). I joined this forum because I wanted to enrich my saltwater knowledge and enjoy seeing others success and love for the sport. I do ask a lot of questions and hopefully some day I can share my knowledge with people like me. But honestly, If I couldn't learn and become a better fisherman by reading this forum and some of the good reports and knowledge shared, I wouldn't be a member. If I just wanted to see people catching fish all the time, I would go to the local tackle shop and look at the brag board and get the same message. Don't get me wrong, I enjoy seeing the reports of people catching fish, but I also enjoy reading and learning how to get those fishing results also. Again, not asking for exact fishing spots, just general knowledge.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

lowprofile said:


> yes they do. for a 6 pack charter your looking at $800-$1500 for the day depending how far you go. sure it only comes out to $130-$280 per person, but its a lot more than a kayak trip.


Exactly. So I can pay $130-$280 or whatever for my share and be under the kayak price. 

I'm hoping the $300 kayak price is a little exaggerated.

So, a 6 hr trip for 4 anglers is $600, or $150 a piece. Still cheaper


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

You are paying for knot tying, rigging and numbers a few miles off the beach. I wouldnt but more power to them for making a few extra bucks to take care of their families/fun money.

As far as the rest of it, I help folks that want to learn something. The "give me some numbers" and "I need to know where you fish crowd" just want a hand out. Not from me ya rascals.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Justin618 said:


> Exactly. So I can pay $130-$280 or whatever for my share and be under the kayak price.
> 
> I'm hoping the $300 kayak price is a little exaggerated.
> 
> So, a 6 hr trip for 4 anglers is $600, or $150 a piece. Still cheaper


 not really. a 4 hour trip with Pensacola kayak charters is $200. make it an 8 hour day and that's $400. charge $300 and that's a discount!


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

A lot of good points on this thread. Bottom line, don't expect someone to give you their hard earned numbers. Techniques are a different ball game though.


----------



## Capt. Alex Pinney (Jan 23, 2008)

Nothing comes free. Take out a local captain , pay him , and you will learn more in one trip than sitting on this forum and reading peoples "techniques" who go offshore once a year. You can sit at home and play with tackle all day , but only real way to learn is get out there and do it . If you want to share you success / failure then cool.


----------



## bamacpa (Nov 8, 2013)

Capt. Alex Pinney said:


> Nothing comes free. Take out a local captain , pay him , and you will learn more in one trip than sitting on this forum and reading peoples "techniques" who go offshore once a year. You can sit at home and play with tackle all day , but only real way to learn is get out there and do it . If you want to share you success / failure then cool.


 
So the answer to fishing knowledge is to pay a captain to take you out? I have been out twice with the same captain and was stumped both times within two months of each trip (late 2013). I didn't learn much those two days. Maybe I had the wrong captain (super nice guy by the way), but I have learned much more by reading other peoples "techniques" and trying to apply them in my situation. I am certainly willing to give charter guys my money and learn, but it's not the only way or necessarily the best way.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Capt. Alex Pinney said:


> Nothing comes free. Take out a local captain , pay him , and you will learn more in one trip than sitting on this forum and reading peoples "techniques" who go offshore once a year. You can sit at home and play with tackle all day , but only real way to learn is get out there and do it . If you want to share you success / failure then cool.


If anything he'll teach you how to drive the boat and read your fish finder. 

I thought I was pretty good at kayak fishing until I went out with a buddy who is a guide. He showed me things I never would have figured out in the next 10 years of kayaking. I took those same principles and found fish everywhere I went, even when I moved to Florida.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Before hiring a Captain/guide you should always ask around and find someone who is reputable and will actually teach as you fish. If he gets on board and just starts doing with little interaction, then you aren't getting the full experience. A good guide will jump start you very fast though.

I think what Alex meant towards threads about rigging is.....

Posting how you rigged something is great, but posting how you rigged it because your hookup rate has been better this way or I started out this way but after losing fish I changed it to this and etc, etc.

Just rigging something and doing it the way someone told you or you read somewhere is a start but it hasn't built any "real" experience. There is zero substitute for time on the water and to give advice on something or showing someone how to rig a lure a certain way before putting in a considerable amount of time using said rigging is to spread fact that hasn't been proven. There's nothing wrong with that necessarily, but I personally don't want to involve much time or money rigging something in a manner that isn't time tested.

Once again, it a public forum and you can post however you want, but if you post a technique or answer a question in a "factual" manner before learning the knowledge firsthand, expect the more experienced to question it.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Yakavelli said:


> I specifically look for kayak fishermen who seem to know what they're doing and just want to catch saltwater fish. I won't knock it, to each their own, but I can't see how someone can charge $100-300 to take someone kayak fishing...


Lets see....

Hobie outbacks x2 - $4000
Hobie PA14 x2 - $6000
Trailer - $1200
Gear - $2000+
Countless hours/miles/calories burned figuring out the offshore kayak fishery - priceless

Luckily, my reputation speaks for itself. Ive ran 70+ offshore trips this year so far. Ive taken out tourists that want a sure thing and locals that havnt quite figured it out them selves. Hell Ive had guys come to Navarre, get a room for a few days not because they want to go to the beach. They do it JUST to come and fish with me. Ive had guys book me a week straight even.

As for the original direction of this thread, Im not sure if yall have noticed but Ive stopped making as many reports. I will chime in on threads regarding offshore safety (Im seeing more and more newbies taking way too much risk!) and occasionally basic rigging but I no longer go into detail. Ive learned my lesson.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

JD7.62 said:


> Lets see....
> 
> Hobie outbacks x2 - $4000
> Hobie PA14 x2 - $6000
> ...



Still no where near the overhead to justify being more than a boat.


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Bottom line, go fish, but just as obvious, use the search function. Go over to The Hull Truth and search as well. Shoot, try Google. Fishing is the number one means of survival WORLD wide. You are NOT the first guy to do it...knowledge is too easy to find these days to have to pay for it when you are starting out. 

And since when did we all become such snooty little girls from Santa Barbara about fishing. I thought fishing was about a brotherhood. Sure your spots are secret, and come tournament time lips are tight, everyone knows that. But where is the brotherhood? So many Nancy's on this forum anymore. 

Thank you everyone who has contributed in a positive way. You guys are what keep the sport alive by sharing knowledge and giving hope to the beginner that the "big one" is out there and attainable with a little hard work. Keep at it and ignore the haters.


----------



## bamacpa (Nov 8, 2013)

Kenton said:


> Bottom line, go fish, but just as obvious, use the search function. Go over to The Hull Truth and search as well. Shoot, try Google. Fishing is the number one means of survival WORLD wide. You are NOT the first guy to do it...knowledge is too easy to find these days to have to pay for it when you are starting out.
> 
> And since when did we all become such snooty little girls from Santa Barbara about fishing. I thought fishing was about a brotherhood. Sure your spots are secret, and come tournament time lips are tight, everyone knows that. But where is the brotherhood? So many Nancy's on this forum anymore.
> 
> Thank you everyone who has contributed in a positive way. You guys are what keep the sport alive by sharing knowledge and giving hope to the beginner that the "big one" is out there and attainable with a little hard work. Keep at it and ignore the haters.


 Exactly! The guide I used was recommended multiple times on this forum and as I said is a super nice guy. Maybe it looked like I knew what I was doing so he didn't bother to teach me anything LOL!


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Justin618 said:


> Still no where near the overhead to justify being more than a boat.


What?! I know all the other guides in the area and none are even remotely close to being more then a boat. Boats are typically $150+ PER HOUR.


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Dang JD7, who do I call to book a trip with the two King girls on your FB page. :whistling:


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

JD7.62 said:


> What?! I know all the other guides in the area and none are even remotely close to being more then a boat. Boats are typically $150+ PER HOUR.


Pcola kayak charters are $200 for 4 hrs

A boat I looked up was $150 for 6 hrs.......this is what an individual would pay and that's what it comes down to.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Justin618 said:


> Still no where near the overhead to justify being more than a boat.



Sure there is. You kayak fish for a different experience, one that is far more personal than being on a boat. 

Jason's rates are very reasonable (he never posted his, just an number thrown out by another member) if you think consider the fact that he is bringing everything to the table and the amount of time and physical work that goes in.

It may not be justifiable to you, but apparently it is to many others. People want to charter from kayaks and it still has to make enough money to justify doing it. That price for the six hour trip above includes how many hours of actual fishing?

Sorry to continue this derail


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Chris V said:


> Sure there is. You kayak fish for a different experience, one that is far more personal than being on a boat.
> 
> Jason's rates are very reasonable (he never posted his, just an number thrown out by another member) if you think consider the fact that he is bringing everything to the table and the amount of time and physical work that goes in.
> 
> ...


I was just simply getting at the price of the boat, electronics etc to that of a kayak. Experience was not what I was pointing at. Kayak fishing is a different experience, but the $$ overhead is not there like a boat. That's all I was pointing out.

A guy I know has about $8k in his kayak. That was yak, trailer, live well, every electronic know to man, etc. And a single electronic on a boat can be more than that. That's the only "overhead" I was saying. Experience is not overhead.

But, yes, of course there has to be enough money to be made to justify doing something. It's all about the money


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

JD7.62 said:


> Lets see....
> 
> Hobie outbacks x2 - $4000
> Hobie PA14 x2 - $6000
> ...


You've got the offshore thing down JD. Nobody can deny that. I don't take anyone offshore. If I'm helping out a tourist, it's on the flats or dock lights (my specialty)...and only if they've got their own yak. Not everyone who comes on here looking for advice can afford several hundred bucks for a trip. I am happy to accommodate them.

I should've been more clear with what I said. From what I've seen, JD, your trips are worth every penny.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Justin618 said:


> Experience is not overhead


 Experience is perhaps the greatest overhead. Its the main reason the client booked the trip with you VS someone else in the first place. Its what puts a better chance of success on the line VS the equipment being used.

Hey man, I ain't knocking you, I get it. I rarely charter when I go other places to fish too but I also know how to fish whereas many don't. Its all about supply and demand and making sure you make enough to make it worth supplying


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Chris V said:


> Experience is perhaps the greatest overhead. Its the main reason the client booked the trip with you VS someone else in the first place. Its what puts a better chance of success on the line VS the equipment being used.
> 
> Hey man, I ain't knocking you, I get it. I rarely charter when I go other places to fish too but I also know how to fish whereas many don't. Its all about supply and demand and making sure you make enough to make it worth supplying


That is true. I was stating it more of a business overhead. The experience they have won't pay the bills, but it could lead to repeat clients. There has to be a good ratio. If someone wants to pay $xxx for kayaking charter then by all means that's their decision.

I was simply stating kayak $$$ over head= maybe, maybe $10k
Boat overhead- easily 6 digits if it's a rather nice boat. A lot of inshore guys don't spend that money. You have gas overhead, maintenance, deck hand fees, etc..

That's the aspect of it I was pointing out.


----------



## Capt. Alex Pinney (Jan 23, 2008)

Justin618 said:


> Experience is not overhead.
> 
> That sir , is a very large untrue statement


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Capt. Alex Pinney said:


> Justin618 said:
> 
> 
> > Experience is not overhead.
> ...


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Chris V said:


> Sure there is. You kayak fish for a different experience, one that is far more personal than being on a boat.
> 
> Jason's rates are very reasonable (he never posted his, just an number thrown out by another member) if you think consider the fact that he is bringing everything to the table and the amount of time and physical work that goes in.
> 
> ...


Thanks Chris! I hate to derail but if I had to charge $10/hr because my overhead is less then a boat, Id work at McDonalds and still make more money! Hell even at my rates now, Id make more money working full time flipping burgers. I dont make a living running my charters. I truly do it because I LOVE it. I dont care if its your first red snapper or your millionth, watching a guy struggle getting one up off the bottom from a kayak gets me fired up every time! 



Yakavelli said:


> You've got the offshore thing down JD. Nobody can deny that. I don't take anyone offshore. If I'm helping out a tourist, it's on the flats or dock lights (my specialty)...and only if they've got their own yak. Not everyone who comes on here looking for advice can afford several hundred bucks for a trip. I am happy to accommodate them.
> 
> I should've been more clear with what I said. From what I've seen, JD, your trips are worth every penny.


Thanks man, and I apologize for being defensive. I did think it was strange coming from you. Youve always put out a good word for me! 

Derail over!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Capt. Alex Pinney said:


> Justin618 said:
> 
> 
> > Experience is not overhead.
> ...


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Anyways, none of this matters anyways. Thanks Yakavelli for starting the derail lol


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

I don't mind sharing information with people on the forum but I try to stick with teaching people that are actually fishing. I had a guy message me a few years ago wanting me to show him how to catch bull reds so we met up at Bob sikes. I told him everything I knew and put him on two big fish that night
We've been great friends ever since and fish every chance we get. We both help out everyone we can out there and we give people tackle that works great for bull reds. It's a great feeling teaching Seine to fish and watching them catch a fish that they will remember forever. The best way to learn to fish is go out and try different things and ask people. Most people are willing to show you what they are doing. 

I do have a couple spots that I keep safe and only take good friends but I'll let anyone know the lures or rigs I'm using. If they want to put in the hours to find fish in a secret spot than they can. I've spent countless hours figuring out what works and where.


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

If no one posted, this forum would be completely boring...that also goes for all the different personalities...some folks are cool, some folks complete asses, but it gives us all entertainment. ..i have learned quite a bit on here, but you have to have a hunger for the sport and then you can read between the lines and figure out your own spots and techniques. ..i don't mind helping folks cause folks helped me...and the truth is that you can put 2 guys on the same boat, one may catch fish all day while the other struggles....fishing can be taught, but some people have a higher level of fishing instinct that they are born with and always seem to catch more fish


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

I will help out in anyway I can except give numbers (of which after 8 years of fishing I only have TWO). Case in point coming back into the NAS launch one day with two BIG KINGS that were hanging out of my box a black guy hops off his boat that is docked and comes over to me and points at his 10 year old boy on the boat saying that he has been trying to put him on a king with no success could I give him any advice, I proceed to cut off one of my duster rigs, tell him how to rig it with a cigar minnow and wish him luck. As my wife and I are pulling away I look at that boy one more time and stop the truck and go get my biggest King and run back and hand it to him. MADE ME FEEL GREAT, to see the look on that kids face.


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

That's what it is all about CCC.:thumbsup:


----------



## Jet fishin (May 5, 2012)

kenton said:


> that's what it is all about ccc.:thumbsup:




exactly!


----------



## fishnhuntguy (Feb 8, 2012)

I have actually gotten some great advice on this site. I have also gotten great advice at tackle shops on the panhandle. Let's face it, they want you to buy stuff, the more success you have the more you buy ! Worked on me for sure ! But as far as sharing exact spots.......? Who wants to show up at their honey hole and find six boats there on Saturday morning? I am sure no-one .........And that is the answer.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

CCC said:


> I will help out in anyway I can except give numbers (of which after 8 years of fishing I only have TWO). Case in point coming back into the NAS launch one day with two BIG KINGS that were hanging out of my box a black guy hops off his boat that is docked and comes over to me and points at his 10 year old boy on the boat saying that he has been trying to put him on a king with no success could I give him any advice, I proceed to cut off one of my duster rigs, tell him how to rig it with a cigar minnow and wish him luck. As my wife and I are pulling away I look at that boy one more time and stop the truck and go get my biggest King and run back and hand it to him. MADE ME FEEL GREAT, to see the look on that kids face.


Related to that....I have had the honor of putting a good many people on their first billfish, dolphin of any size, yft, good grouper...etc. To be a part of any angler getting the "first" of anything is always a pleasure. Any that I have helped to achieve that goal, it was a pleasure. You can't sit in front of a video game and make lifelong memories....


----------



## redlegs (Oct 1, 2007)

Frankly. I used to post a bit. Hell I started the GPS thread where you could get the public numbers in just about any format for any area before everybody else was doing it. And many still use them and ask questions.
Took it upon myself to teach a handful how to load them. Even loaded them for a select few. Even a few who have posted to this thread over the years.
Why bother anymore? I get the feeling that no matter what you do it's never appreciated and never enough and a few (maybe more than a few) get down right indignant when you don't give them the farm so to speak. Or give them private numbers, or don't drive to where they are to load the numbers (the gripe goes on). Now I send them to Georges or Whackem: which I don't have a single issue with him or his business since he offers a service).
There are quite a few who are helpful, good attitudes, and pass along tips and tricks. It's the rest that floats the bile in your stomach up.
Like many, these days I just read (mostly scuba), and make the occasional post on subjects that might benefit from a technical response (hence with holding my opinion). Leve the posted opinions to others that have more time than me for such things.
Sorry for derailing, thread was about "why I post" rather than "why I don't" ..
I'd rather be blowing bubbles <sliding the soapbox to the next>...


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

here are some numbers



http://maps2.roktech.net/escambia_g...,13&layerName=Artificial Reef Sites&layout=0#


----------

